# Performax



## Hhaines (Nov 26, 2008)

I've tried several things to salvage sandpaper clogged with glue and resins. Most haven't worked......however, recently I tried this and it worked nicely. I took a heat gun and heated small areas and brushed it with a wire brush. The heat softend the glue enough for the wire brush it clean the glue off. I tried it again on a disc sander and "viola".....worked fine......I do lots of segmented turnings so the Performax works great to flatten and smooth the rings. The sand paper is a pain to replace aside from being a little expensive....so now I get more mileage, save a couple bucks, and delay a little grief.....:thumbsup:


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I too use my drum sander a lot and hate to have to waste strips because of clogging by resin. I've posted this question before, and others have replied about soaking them in a detergent solution and then scrubbing and drying them. I'll give the heat gun a try.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Another way, heat it up, then rub the rubber sole of an old pair of sneakers across it a few strokes. The rubber helps 'pull' the garbage out of there.


----------

